# Bujingodai Training Video Analysis



## Phil Elmore (Nov 26, 2002)

A lot of discussion on Ninjutsu here (and everywhere, probably) has touched on Modern Ninjutsu and the legitimacy of such styles.  Equally of interest, at least to me, is the physical expression of these arts.  

It was with great interest that I analyzed the tape sent to me by Sensei Dave Gibb of the Bujingodai Dojo in Pembroke, Ontario.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2002)

It sounds like this tape is not available to the public. You mention that some techniques were clearly taken from Judo/JuJutsu but others, e.g, stances, were evidently from Ninjutsu--apart from it being acrobatic, when all is said and done does it look like people doing Karate (or Judo), or a mish-mash of styles, or does it really "hang together" as its own style?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 26, 2002)

I believe that it does indeed "hang together" as its own style -- it has a distinct flavor.  When I say "this technique comes from here" and "this is taken from here" I'm not saying the Bujingodai folks explicitly and knowingly did so -- just that the techniques are similar or identical, and therefore you can see the influences.

I've not yet had the pleasure of reviewing any Genbukan or Bujinkan video material, so I don't know how my impressions of this independent organization would compare to those groups.   Perhaps they share a "Ninja flavor" to different degrees, or perhaps they are as different from each other in their overall "feel" as they are from other arts. There are threads of similarity between both, though (such as the stances I mentioned).

I owe Sensei Dave Gibb an apology, though.  When I reviewed the tape for him, I publicized the review like I always do.  We both agreed that the review itself was fair -- but I stupidly, after Dave asked me not to and I forgot that we discussed it (I remembered only that we talked about an interview that appears on my site), posted a link to his website at e-budo.com.

They can be a tough crowd over there, and Dave had no desire to be subjected to ridicule.  Unfortunatley, I did just that to him, and I feel terrible about it.  It was purely my mistake;  I plain *forgot* that his original request was not to post the website URL there.

What I had hoped to do was spur constructive discussion about modern Ninjutsu in general (which did indeed also take place).  I enjoyed viewing the tape and was happy to add it to the things I've evaluated.


----------



## tmanifold (Nov 27, 2002)

I was wondering what happened to that thread. One of the Guys there took his anti- Neo prejudice (in my opinion) and jumped on the review. While I understand his points I think he was just blinded by his views on NEO's, which is probably influenced heavily by guys like Ashida Kim and Frank Dux.

Tony


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 27, 2002)

I actually meant to thank you, Tony, for sticking up for me so reasonably and honestly in that thread.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## tmanifold (Nov 27, 2002)

No problem, his comments weren't warranted. Lord knows we don't always agree but his claim that because you were not a skilled Takematsu den practioner means you can review Ninjutsu material is ludicris.

Tony


----------

